# Toronto Zoo Waterfall



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Does anyone else think that the water coming out of an AquaClear filter looks similar to this waterfall?

Waterfall:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonidzerda/2737658389/


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

It really does, although porportionally the AC has a thicker stream


----------

